# Wedding Photographer Fought A Man After Finding Out He Was Marrying A 15-year-old Girl



## UniquelyDivine (Jul 11, 2018)

According to a report from Strait Times, a man by the name of Onur Albayrak was hired to photograph a wedding at Malatya’s Ozal Nature Park on July 5. In the process of taking the photos, he noticed that the bride-to-be appeared to be underage and asked the groom about his suspicions. The groom told the photographer that his bride was only 15-years-old.




Albarak was clearly upset with the groom’s answer, and started a fight with his client.

The photographer recalled that the bride was trembling out of fear when he saw her for the first time: “The groom had come to my studio some two weeks ago and was alone. I saw the bride for the first time at the wedding. She’s a child, and I felt her fear because she was trembling. The groom attacked me as I was leaving.”

He confirmed the actions via his Facebook page, saying that he does not regret his actions whatsoever. He wrote, “Yes, the reports are correct. A child bride means child abuse, and no force in the world can make me photograph a child as a bride”

Turkish law prohibits child marriages, and the minimum age for men and women is 18 (with the exception of special circumstances if the marrying partner is 17).


----------



## BEAUTYU2U (Jul 11, 2018)

That's what I call a real man. Gon 'head, sir.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Jul 11, 2018)

Good.  Did it stop the wedding?


----------



## prettywhitty (Jul 11, 2018)

Good for him. I hope the groom was reported and arrested.


----------



## intellectualuva (Jul 11, 2018)

Good. Glad he stood up and doesnt face any backlash for it.


----------



## Shula (Jul 11, 2018)

UniquelyDivine said:


> Albarak was clearly upset with the groom’s answer, and started a fight with his client.



Somebody get this man a Go Fund Me.


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Jul 12, 2018)

prettywhitty said:


> Good for him. I hope the groom was reported and arrested.



 I hope the girl's parents were also reported.


----------



## ebonysweetie (Jul 13, 2018)

Shula said:


> Somebody get this man a Go Fund Me.


Exactly. Good job sir!


----------



## Petal26 (Jul 14, 2018)

Good man!  

It's hard to believe child marriage is still legal in most of the US, except Delaware in NJ.  It's barbaric.


----------

